# Good youtube channel for wilderness surv. skills



## bryanpaul (Oct 2, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/user/wildernessoutfitters
the guy from that Dual Survival show is a part of this outdoor survival skills school and they have a shitload of good videos


----------



## trash diver (Oct 3, 2011)

(coool!)


----------



## DisgustinDustin (Oct 3, 2011)

Ah, good ol Dave C. One of my favs... I like mike hawke too... 
* insert mike hawke joke here*


----------



## DisgustinDustin (Oct 3, 2011)

Seen all dave's vids.. I'm all into wilderness survival shit..


----------



## dharma bum (Oct 3, 2011)

very nice. thanks man


----------



## bryanpaul (Apr 4, 2012)

just wanted to bump this thread up cuz they've got sooo many good videos on living and surviving outside


----------



## dharma bum (Apr 5, 2012)

also, this guy "123homefree" has a youtube page that has some pretty good DIY and a little wilderness stuff.


----------



## bryanpaul (Apr 6, 2012)

dharma bum said:


> also, this guy "123homefree" has a youtube page that has some pretty good DIY and a little wilderness stuff.


that dood was actually on StP for a lil bit....


----------



## dharma bum (Apr 10, 2012)

bryanpaul said:


> that dood was actually on StP for a lil bit....


 
yeah, i haven't seen him in a while though.


----------

